# complete noob stumbled into this hobby



## haribocolanappar (May 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here, hope I'm not stepping on anybody's toes.

I've been "kind.of-wanting" a salt water aquarium for a very long time now. Used to cats, dogs and horses so the concept pf animals is not completely unfamilliar to me. Neither is advanced analytical chemistry (extra subject I took at my University.

However I just (more or less accidentally) bought a 1 m3 aquarium for very little money, and I've decided to make a salt water aquarium from it.

To the question: What attracts me to the salt water aquariums are all the colorful and beautyful fishes. *Do you have any suggestons for coulorful fishes that are forgiving* (since I'm a noob) and all have *similar enviromental preferences *as for pH, salt, minerals and so on?

Help is greatly appreciated!

Sincerely yours.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


----------



## haribocolanappar (May 5, 2013)

Actually, I'm into maintaining and studying all forms of life, I just find SW creatures a bit more interesting.

----

My last aquarium I turned into a hdyroponic spice garden. (No, NO, not the illegal kind). Is it possible to do this wit a SW aquarium?

Con: (Guessing) the high salt content of an enviroment adapted for fish from a very salty sea may kill the plants (big deal, try again).

Pro: (Experience) Plants tend to be much, much hardier than many believe. In nature they have no choice other than to live with the enviroment they were given.

Side note: Sweden has banned bottom trolling in protected areas (because of the corals living in Brackish water. *EU overruled that law and russian trollers now devestate the coral reafs. My goal is to save at least one colony as a saftey colony for when they go extinct.*

Side effect: Brackish water in the aquarium may be more forgiving for the plants.

Thoughts, anybody?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mangroves are most commonly used in sw/bw.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Brackish water is not for all Marine Plants. Brackish requires brackish plants. Not all you put in there will survive.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

clowns are very nice looking and don't get very big.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Damsel fish are very hardy I have some yellow tails that I put through alot when I set up my sw 2yrs ago an they r still alive


----------



## haribocolanappar (May 5, 2013)

As I wrote, Russians are exterminating the north sea corals, and I'd like to start an insurance colony. However I'd also like it to look nice, so I'm looking for colorful fish that can survive in the same water as these corals.

*Q:* Does anybody here know of a web page where you can set the parameters (salts, temperature, pH and so on) and the page displays which fish can live in those conditions?

Sincerely yours.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a very strange thread................................


----------



## haribocolanappar (May 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your great input. Sorry I haven't given personal feedback to all, but I read and contemplated all your posts.

Thanks!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

tike said:


> This is a very strange thread................................


I saved this thread in my Favorites. My goal is to save at least one strange thread as a safety thread for when strange threads get hacked. The Cyberpunks are spamming the Aquatic Forums, and I'd like to start an insurance thread. *H2*o2


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Goby said:


> I saved this thread in my Favorites. My goal is to save at least one strange thread as a safety thread for when strange threads get hacked. The Cyberpunks are spamming the Aquatic Forums, and I'd like to start an insurance thread.



*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2

You're killin me!!


----------

